# 3RD Brk Light (center)/Squeaky Brakes--2001 GXE



## russomike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello everyone, 

I have an 01' GXE, with low miles (30K), and I have two problems. 

1) The third/center brake light is out, and therefore I tried to open the cover from my back seat, in order to replace the halogen bulb. The manual has simple directions, with an arrow that directs you to just pull the plastic cover up and out. I tried to do that and it refuses to separate. 

I even took it to the mechanic, figuring since I haven't spent the money on the halogen yet, so I figured I wont mind forking out $15 for the halogen and labor to get it done. The mechanic couldn't even figure it out, and he's been in good business for 30 years, very trustworthy. He even scrapped the plastic alittle, while trying to pry it out with tools. 

Can anyone help me out or explain this? 

2) Considering my car has low miles at 30K, my brakes are squeaking. I am not an aggressive driver by any means, as I have been in a pretty bad accident w/ someone else behind the wheel when I was a kid. 

So does this mean that Nissan's brakes stink, and that they have already worn out where I have to get it replaced, or if they are just dirty? If they are just dirty, can you give me info as to how to clean it? 

Much appreciated, 

Mike Russo


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

russomike said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have an 01' GXE, with low miles (30K), and I have two problems.
> 
> ...



If the (Top Mounted Stop Light) is like the '02+ the trick is to push it toward the rear windshield from the back seat, then lift it up from the same side your pushing from. About your brakes, if you have replaced your brakes before and your Rotor's were not cut/turned then it will warn your brake pads quickly. Make sure your mechanic cut your rotors before putting new pads on it. Unless he knows what hes doing and tell you is not neccesary.

-Joel


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

KraZThug said:


> About your brakes, if you have replaced your brakes before and your Rotor's were not cut/turned then it will warn your brake pads quickly. Make sure your mechanic cut your rotors before putting new pads on it. Unless he knows what hes doing and tell you is not neccesary.
> 
> -Joel


Agreed sounds like the rotors are glazed


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

NAh, your front pads are just worn out - there's an indicator on em that squeals when its time for replacement.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

get a free brake inspection at a local place. squeeking can mean too many things to diagnose over the net. it can be from worn brakes to simply noisey pads with nothing wrong. a 15 minute inspection can tell a lot. my question for you is when do the squeek? if it is at low pressure and low speeds, it is often the pad chattering and it can be from a variety of reasons and many are harmless. gunk makes a great product for shutting brakes up. generally, nissan oem pads last a decent amount of time although pad life depends greatly on driving habits.


----------



## russomike (Feb 9, 2006)

*Thank you all for the replies!*

Thank you everyone for the replies. 

KraZThug- I didn't go to the mechanic for brake purposes. My brakes have never been replaced. I had to get minor body work done. 

Regarding the center brake light, I understand what you said, and I tried it. The entire mount comes off the backboard (correct terminology???). However, the wires are so short, that I have no space to turn it over or operate w/ my hands, without feeling like I will snap the wiring that is attached to the mount.

Although your procedure for this allowed me to take the mount off, it is not the intended procedure as described by the Nissan manual. My mount is supposed to separate in half, but apparently it is completely "glued" together. I did try the motion from your suggestion, of pushing the dettachable half in the direction of the back window, and then forward, but that didn't work either. As I took a flashlight, to examine, with limited scope, the inside of the mount, it seems like the mount may not be meant to separate. On the inside the cover looks like one piece of plastic, rather than 2 that attaches and dettaches. 

Only thing left to do IMO is to maybe call Nissan corporate offices? 

KraZThug, Outkast, gfriedman, Zac- 

Regarding the brakes, I tried testing it out again last night after reading your posts and past posts. Knock on wood, I dont think there is any major problems with it. There was NO squeaky noise. I braked hard, slow, even jerked the car alittle, and there was nothing. Prior to posting this, I had heard the squeaking with driving at slow speeds, on city streets. I got the car when it was brand new, it only has 30K now, never replaced the brakes, and I am not an agressive driver. I read somewhere that it may have to do with the temperature. Here in NJ the weather's been unpredictable, so maybe the inconsistency is proof that it may only happen during certain weather conditions. 

Thank you all once again for your advice. I will certainly be on the look out. If there is consistency in the noise, I will indeed get a free check up to see the problem. 

Warren


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

russomike said:


> Thank you everyone for the replies.
> 
> KraZThug- I didn't go to the mechanic for brake purposes. My brakes have never been replaced. I had to get minor body work done.
> 
> ...


Not a problem, anytime.. Good Luck!


----------



## russomike (Feb 9, 2006)

*KraZThug: you were right bout light*

KraZThug, 

You were right. I guess the manual just sucks. It looked like you have to separate the plastic from the crease, at least thats where the arrows were pointing, and where the bulb was sitting on the drawing. 

But, I tried your method again by lifting the whole thing out and this time, I picked the red cover open instead. When I saw how the bulb was put in, I then figured out how to take apart from the smaller components, underneath. 

Thanks again, 

Mike W. Russo


----------

